# Rodent expos



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am trying to find out information on up and coming shows or expos for rodents that are in california, I would like to be able to just show up and buy my ticket but may be able to buy ahead of time, I want to be able to purchase some new stock as well, I am mainly interested in syrian hamsters right now but maybe some mice too... also if they had some reptile expos that would be cool too  any info would be awesome thanks for your help!!!


----------



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm looking for the same thing in Pennsylvania...


----------

